# موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم



## @CATHOLIC@ (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*مرحبا كيف حالكم:wub::wub::wub:


أهدي لكم موقعي الخاص ليس
منتدى فلا تستطيعين التسجيل فية او
كتابة رد مجرد كاتلوك للصور والافلام
التي وضعتها لبعض الوكات التي عملتها
الافلام على الجهه اليسرى اضغطي على الفلم
مرتين وسوف تشاهدين الوكات البسيطة 

اتمنى ان تعجبكم لوكاتي البسيطة الموجودة في الفلم
سوف اقوم بوضع افلام حديثة وهي مكونة من
صور مكياج للعرائس والمناسبات الكبيرة قريباً انشاء الله

 اتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع:wub:
تحياتي لكم:new8:
خبيرة تجميل عراقية:t23:


اضغطي** هناااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*

*34 شخص مر بالموضوع وما قال كلمت شكر:ab7:

على العموم شكرا لمروركم   :smil11:    واتمنى

موقعي البسيط  والوكات والالوان الي عملتها تعجبكم :36_3_21::01EDE7~120:

تحياتي للجميع :01FDAB~189::146ec: ​*


----------



## assyrian girl (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*

*wowo very nice thx alot sister for ur wonderful website
God bless you
Merry christmas and happy new year​*


----------



## ميرنا (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*

لسة بشوفة مقدما ميرسى ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*

ميييييييييرسى​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*

بجد تحفة ياريت كمان لحسن انامدمنة تجميل​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*

ايدة مافيش تانى والة لسة 
بامانة ازعل 
انا بحب المكياج والفساتين والاكسسوار جدا 
بلز حطى تانى ​


----------



## noraa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*

مرسى جدا  بس انالسة مشوفتوش  انا عندى صور زقاق وسهرة كتير لو ممكن  اساعدك


----------



## وفاء فوزي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*

ميرسي جداً يا إيريني


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*

اكيد هيكون جميل

شكراااا ليكى 

ربنا يوفقك​ع


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*

طبعا دختتتتتتتتتتت .. اككاونت رهيييييييييييب صور رهيبة و مكياج رهييييييييييييييب من صدك .. كلش عجبني

شكرا كاثلك


----------



## losivertheprince (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*

*سلام المسيح 
بجد حلو جدآ وشكرآ ليك علي تعبك ​مفيش حاجة رجالي بقي ولا ايه *​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*



assyrian girl قال:


> *wowo very nice thx alot sister for ur wonderful website
> God bless you
> Merry christmas and happy new year​*



مرحبا كيف حالك اشكرك من قلبي
لردك الجميل واسعدني جدا تواجدك بالموضوع
منورة الموضوع عزيزتي 

اتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع
تحياتي لكم
خبيرة تجميل عراقية

لمشاهدة المزيد


اضغطي هناااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> لسة بشوفة مقدما ميرسى ​



مرحبا كيف حالك اشكرك من قلبي
لردك الجميل واسعدني جدا تواجدك بالموضوع
منورة الموضوع عزيزتي 

اتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع
تحياتي لكم
خبيرة تجميل عراقية


اضغطي هناااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميييييييييرسى​



مرحبا كيف حالك اشكرك من قلبي
لردك الجميل واسعدني جدا تواجدك بالموضوع
منورة الموضوع عزيزتي 

اتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع
تحياتي لكم
خبيرة تجميل عراقية


اضغطي هناااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> بجد تحفة ياريت كمان لحسن انامدمنة تجميل​



مرحبا كيف حالك اشكرك من قلبي
لردك الجميل واسعدني جدا تواجدك بالموضوع
منورة الموضوع عزيزتي 

اتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع
تحياتي لكم
خبيرة تجميل عراقية


اضغطي هناااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> ايدة مافيش تانى والة لسة
> بامانة ازعل
> انا بحب المكياج والفساتين والاكسسوار جدا
> بلز حطى تانى ​



مرحبا كيف حالك اشكرك من قلبي
لردك الجميل واسعدني جدا تواجدك بالموضوع
منورة الموضوع عزيزتي 

اتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع
تحياتي لكم
خبيرة تجميل عراقية

لمشاهدة المزيد 


اضغطي هناااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*



noraa قال:


> مرسى جدا  بس انالسة مشوفتوش  انا عندى صور زقاق وسهرة كتير لو ممكن  اساعدك




شكرا لكي عزيزتي لو حبي ضعيه هنا لكي نستفاد من صورك عزيزتي

مرحبا كيف حالك اشكرك من قلبي
لردك الجميل واسعدني جدا تواجدك بالموضوع
منورة الموضوع عزيزتي 

اتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع
تحياتي لكم
خبيرة تجميل عراقية

لمشاهدة المزيد 


اضغطي هناااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> اكيد هيكون جميل
> 
> شكراااا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يوفقك​ع



مرحبا كيف حالك اشكرك من قلبي
لردك الجميل واسعدني جدا تواجدك بالموضوع
منورة الموضوع عزيزتي 

اتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع
تحياتي لكم
خبيرة تجميل عراقية

لمشاهدة المزيد 


اضغطي هناااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> طبعا دختتتتتتتتتتت .. اككاونت رهيييييييييييب صور رهيبة و مكياج رهييييييييييييييب من صدك .. كلش عجبني
> 
> شكرا كاثلك




هلا بيج بنت بلدي شلونج حبيبتي:wub:
مرحبا كيف حالك اشكرك من قلبي
لردك الجميل واسعدني جدا تواجدك بالموضوع
منورة الموضوع عزيزتي 

اتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع
تحياتي لكم
خبيرة تجميل عراقية

لمشاهدة المزيد 


اضغطي هناااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> بجد حلو جدآ وشكرآ ليك علي تعبك ​مفيش حاجة رجالي بقي ولا ايه *​




ههههههههه تحب اعملك صورلا رجالي من عيوني اخي العزيزي

مرحبا كيف حالك اشكرك من قلبي
لردك الجميل واسعدني جدا تواجدك بالموضوع
منورة الموضوع عزيزي 

اتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع
تحياتي لكم
خبيرة تجميل عراقية

لمشاهدة المزيد 


اضغطي هناااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Meriamty (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقعي الخاص للتجميل,,,أتمنى أن يعجبكم*

شكرااااا ليكى جدااا 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## doooody (27 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل والتسريحات روعة شكرررررررررررا


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا على تعب محبتك
ودمتى بود​


----------

